# Anyone Dressing Up for Halloween?



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2006)

Many moons ago we had costume parties for Halloween every year. It has been over 20 years now since I went to a costume party. They were always a blast and I used to love dressing up for Halloween. 

Anyone going to one this year? If so, what are you dressing up as? What would be your choice of costume even if you don't have a party to go to?

Also, if you have any pics of previous costumes please post them. 

I think I would go as Beatrix Kiddo. She's my hero.  

Boo!


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Not this year my Dark Mistress cause I'm on duty..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Not this year my Dark Mistress cause I'm on duty..



I bet you make a mean Count too. -vampfeed-

Lucky kiddos to have you out there on Halloween. :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Oct 14, 2006)

My plans for Halloween involve work and sleep.  So no I wont be dressing up.  I never particularly cared for Halloween.








Drac said:


> Not this year my Dark Mistress cause I'm on duty..




Oh wow Darc that's no fun at all.  Stay safe man.


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I bet you make a mean Count too. -vampfeed-
> 
> Lucky kiddos to have you out there on Halloween. :asian:


 
My wife and I go out almost EVERY year to a costume party..I won numerous contests dressed as The Count..I did the Dark Master aka S&M Master one year ..Did Two Face from Batman the Animated Series once as well as the Frankenstein Monster dressed in my Harley duds aka Biker-Stein...


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

dubljay said:


> Oh wow Darc that's no fun at all. Stay safe man.


 
 I'll be prowling the streets looking for those who prey on children..Woe be it to any mortal that bothers one of these little ones..I'll probably make ABC's 20/20


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Remind me to tell you the story of the year that I decided to do a "drag queen"...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 14, 2006)

This year the wife and I are going to a hospital halloween party!  Should be a great time.  As of the moment I have no idea what we will be going as.


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm hosting a halloween party this year.  

Last year I picked up a Medieval Princess costume that was a real hoot to wear.   I think I'll probably be wearing the same thing costume again this year.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 14, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> What would be your choice of costume even if you don't have a party to go to?



Who says you have to go to a party to dress up?


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Who says you have to go to a party to dress up?


 
NO ONE....


----------



## bydand (Oct 14, 2006)

A few years ago the church I went to had a party and i went dressed as a hooker.  Of course I wasn't about to shave for a one night party, so I made quite a picture.  this year, no parties so I'll just be the Dad taking around the 4 kids to go begging for candy, Oh I mean taking the kids trick or treating.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 14, 2006)

I tried to talk my wife into wearing her red Gi top with some tiny panties, ya know, the "Sexy Shihan" but she didn't go for it.

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Who says you have to go to a party to dress up?




Well, you don't, but there comes a certain age when ya look kinda funny otherwise.   Of course, it's always fun to dress up to answer the door for trick or treaters too.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 14, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, you don't, but there comes a certain age when ya look kinda funny otherwise.   Of course, it's always fun to dress up to answer the door for trick or treaters too.



Oh, I'm talking about dressing up and staying in.


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Oh, I'm talking about dressing up and staying in.


 
If it feels right DO IT...


----------



## Tames D (Oct 14, 2006)

bydand said:


> A few years ago the church I went to had a party and i went dressed as a hooker. Of course I wasn't about to shave for a one night party, so I made quite a picture. this year, no parties so I'll just be the Dad taking around the 4 kids to go begging for candy, Oh I mean taking the kids trick or treating.


 
I too will be the Dad taking the kids out trick or treating. I'll be the guy with the 'Old Chinese Kung Fu Master' mask on.


----------



## bydand (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm taking the kids dressed as a tired Electrician who just wants a couple pieces of their candy.    Party like it's your last I always say LOL.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2006)

The church does tunk or treat so I'll dress up as something just don't know what yet


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Many moons ago we had costume parties for Halloween every year. It has been over 20 years now since I went to a costume party. They were always a blast and I used to love dressing up for Halloween.Boo!


 
After many years of doing Dracula I decided to do something different and be a "drag queen". as no one would have expected that from me..I have a backround in theatrical make up so all I needed was a costume and shoes...I had I purcahsed a pair of black spandex pants and I had a female friend help figure out the shoes size..Every little girl walks around in her Mommys shoes which are usually 4 sizes too so I figure it could be that difficult..
I get back to my apartment and try the shoes on standing on the kitchen floor NO PROBLEM..Then I try to walk and almost broke my neck..I broke those shoes into 100 pieces and decided to to the S & M Master..It worked and I won first prize...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 15, 2006)

Drac said:


> After many years of doing Dracula I decided to do something different and be a "drag queen". as no one would have expected that from me..I have a backround in theatrical make up so all I needed was a costume and shoes...I had I purcahsed a pair of black spandex pants and I had a female friend help figure out the shoes size..Every little girl walks around in her Mommys shoes which are usually 4 sizes too so I figure it could be that difficult..
> I get back to my apartment and try the shoes on standing on the kitchen floor NO PROBLEM..Then I try to walk and almost broke my neck..I broke those shoes into 100 pieces and decided to to the S & M Master..It worked and I won first prize...



LMAO! That's priceless. Any pics?


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> LMAO! That's priceless. Any pics?


 
Somewhere...If I should run across them I'll def post them...


----------



## crushing (Oct 15, 2006)

Drac said:


> After many years of doing Dracula I decided to do something different and be a "drag queen". as no one would have expected that from me..I have a backround in theatrical make up so all I needed was a costume and shoes...I had I purcahsed a pair of black spandex pants and I had a female friend help figure out the shoes size..Every little girl walks around in her Mommys shoes which are usually 4 sizes too so I figure it could be that difficult..
> I get back to my apartment and try the shoes on standing on the kitchen floor NO PROBLEM..Then I try to walk and almost broke my neck..I broke those shoes into 100 pieces and decided to to the S & M Master..It worked and I won first prize...


 

Afterall, how much different is the makeup between Dracula and Dr. Frank-N-Furter?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2006)

I have this leather mask that covers the eyes and part of the face which makes one look like a demon or death and then I wear a black robe with a big hood. I scare the crap out of most of my neighbors and the kids. To the point that I no longer wear the costume and give out hands full of candy to the kids who do stop by. No one somes to see me anymore. Even though I am in a nice big subdivision.


----------



## Drac (Oct 15, 2006)

crushing said:


> Afterall, how much different is the makeup between Dracula and Dr. Frank-N-Furter?


 
Not much...The make up I use to do took me 2 hrs to put on..True story..I recieved an audition to be a horror movie host while I was living in Fla..I went to the station and went through the normal make up routine with the help of a friend who was a model...I failed to take into consideration that I had been living in Fla for about 4 months and had a real deep Fla tan..When i stepped in front of the studio light I didn't look white I looked pink...I went back into the make up room and added about a dozen more layers to achieve the proper look.. The Station manager and the  programer liked the way I looked and sounded..Never got the gig because the next week Elviria went to syndication...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not dressing up this year but in honor of the occasion I have dressed up Mr. Chew (my avatar) for this festive season.  Everyone thinks he is so mean and scary, I am just trying to show his softer side.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This year the wife and I are going to a hospital halloween party!  Should be a great time.  As of the moment I have no idea what we will be going as.


Try this... heh... http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=20347&PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=adulthorrorgothic


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> After many years of doing Dracula I decided to do something different and be a "drag queen". as no one would have expected that from me..I have a backround in theatrical make up so all I needed was a costume and shoes...I had I purcahsed a pair of black spandex pants and I had a female friend help figure out the shoes size..Every little girl walks around in her Mommys shoes which are usually 4 sizes too so I figure it could be that difficult..
> I get back to my apartment and try the shoes on standing on the kitchen floor NO PROBLEM..Then I try to walk and almost broke my neck..I broke those shoes into 100 pieces and decided to to the S & M Master..It worked and I won first prize...



How about Dracula in Drag?    :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I am not dressing up this year but in honor of the occasion I have dressed up Mr. Chew (my avatar) for this festive season. Everyone thinks he is so mean and scary, I am just trying to show his softer side.


 
Does Mr.Chew have a softer side????


----------



## Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Does Mr.Chew have a softer side????



I keep trying to explain to everyone that he is a good puppy, just seriously misunderstood.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 16, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> I have this leather mask that covers the eyes and part of the face which makes one look like a demon or death and then I wear a black robe with a big hood. I scare the crap out of most of my neighbors and the kids. To the point that I no longer wear the costume and give out hands full of candy to the kids who do stop by. No one somes to see me anymore. Even though I am in a nice big subdivision.



Awwwww. Big scary Rich, I would love to see that costume.



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> Not much...The make up I use to do took me 2 hrs to put on..True story..I recieved an audition to be a horror movie host while I was living in Fla..I went to the station and went through the normal make up routine with the help of a friend who was a model...I failed to take into consideration that I had been living in Fla for about 4 months and had a real deep Fla tan..When i stepped in front of the studio light I didn't look white I looked pink...I went back into the make up room and added about a dozen more layers to achieve the proper look.. The Station manager and the programer liked the way I looked and sounded..Never got the gig because the next week Elviria went to syndication...



That's a cool story. Hmmmm, wonder why they chose Elvira?  :angel:


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> How about Dracula in Drag?    :uhyeah:


 
Nope...The ghost's of Lugosi and Stoker would haunt me...


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> That's a cool story. Hmmmm, wonder why they chose Elvira? :angel:


 
I could give you a *couple* if reasons...LOL


----------



## crushing (Oct 16, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Try this... heh... http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductD...PCatID=adultcostumes&ccatid=adulthorrorgothic


 

This is even better:

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=19902

Ummm. . .for the wife, I mean.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> I could give you a *couple* if reasons...LOL



Ya think? 



			
				crushing said:
			
		

> This is even better:
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDe...roductID=19902
> 
> Ummm. . .for the wife, I mean.



Uh huh.


----------



## Drac (Oct 16, 2006)

Cassandra "Elvira" Peterson is a real person...Take away the wig, makeup and the dress that has a steel reinforcement ( her words) she could be sitting next to you and you'd never know it..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 16, 2006)

Drac said:


> Cassandra "Elvira" Peterson is a real person...Take away the wig, makeup and the dress that has a steel reinforcement ( her words) she could be sitting next to you and you'd never know it..



Yeah, I believe it.


----------

